# Bad Boy Buggies ... anyone actually own one?



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I was looking at a Bad Boy Buggy the other day. Looks impressive. Salty price tag, but if it does everything they claim it is in the ball park with similar UTV's and large quads.

So, my question is, does anyone actually own one or know someone who does? I'm looking for comments based on first hand experience with them. What do/did you like, what do/don't you like?

The one single downfall I can see is when the battery is dead, it is dead. Can't just dump in a gallon of gas. But beyond that aspect, I'm not seeing any other draw backs.

Any first hand input would be great! I might be looking at spending some money soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

You may want to try a "search" here on the Bad Boys? I also thought about buying one at one time..... BUT,... after reading several reviews I found that the battery issues and the limited charge time just wouldn't be the ideal choice for me. I'll leave 'em to the T.V. personalities.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Depends on the type of hunting you wanna do. I'd say they are perfect for 75% of hunting.... if you are on a lease, or hunt family land, I'd say have at it. You'll love it. Fellow AT-er Deadeye270 is gettin a pimped out golf cart for our lease that we just got on.... an ATV really isn't all that necessary IMO, and the electric carts are SNEAKY!:wink: 

On the other hand, in elk camp last year, one of the guys brought one to camp and it was a PITA! It was slow (compared to our ATV's) and needed recharging every night. The recharging thing was NUTS.... these guys burned through gasoline for the generator to charge their buggy like crazy. We had three generators in camp, on for cabin power, one for the well pump motor and one for the friggin Bad Boy. The Bad boy used as much gas (if not more) than the cabin power generator.

The speed thing was an issue as well, as the "good spots" for hunting the elk were over 10 miles away on dirt roads/ATV trails. I also don't think the bad boy would have made it in some of these areas b/c of the steep, double black diamond crap we went through to get to the elk. Heck, the three of us on ATV's almost flipped our getting into and out of there. That buggy thing wouldn't have made it.... too big and too high a center of gravity.

-ZA


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Good honest answer. Thanks.

I did a search here and other places. I'm taking it all in, considering all the first hand experiences. Trying to make an educated decision.

I have a Honda 4 wheeler. Fun, gets the job done, but limited to one person and limited gear. I have access to a Mule. Very noisy. Rough ride, but a work horse. I also have access to a J.D. Gator. Big and noisy.

No UTV is going to do it all and I understand that.

Any more experience with them would be appreciated.:darkbeer:


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

if you have an atv or gator you already own your "work horses". The lease that me and ZA206 are getting will be limiting the use of gasoline operated travel for all of turkey season and to a limited degree during deer season in an attempt to put less pressure on the game. The way I figure it a golf cart will get me to 90% of the place I need to get to QUITELY and if the terrain gets too tough I'll just get some help from one of the guys (ZA206) with a atv. The golf cart has 90% of the weight on the rear wheels so 4wd is not as much of a neccesity. Golf cart only give power to one wheel though, but you can get a limited slip diff added. Also a totally decked out golf cart will run 1/2 of a bad boy.


----------



## whitetailjim (Dec 6, 2006)

a friend of mine has one and we used it in South Dakota. It is so sneaky you can get within an few yards of deer comeing over hills and such,,,, but there lies the problem. Hills!!!! It would run out of juice between going and comeing back from hunts and have to be fully recharged before the next hunt every time!


----------



## hunterpete (Jan 14, 2006)

Having used electric carts for the last couple of years in various hunting situations I would agree with almost everything said here. I don't believe that electric carts are good for long distance travel, however, If you are hunting even a larger property and have easy access to electric you absolutely must have one to avoid the noise pollution of gas operation. You will notice a difference in the game you see riding in, how quickly the woods settles down after arriving to your hunting area, and how quickly you see animals from your stand.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

More good answers for sure.

Actually, I have access to two electric golf carts as well. (my family members have a lot of toys) We tool around on paths through the woods in the summer months. I am in awe how close we can get up to turkeys.

Still the Bad Boy peaks my interest. Still looking for feedback.

I've spoken to Bad Boy reps and dealers and what they claim is impressive. Granted they are selling them, so they will talk them up, but they make some impressive claims. The website video is impressive too.


----------



## Unkljohn (Sep 16, 2005)

If I had enough spare $$$ laying around I would own one myself!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

deadeye270 said:


> The golf cart has 90% of the weight on the rear wheels so 4wd is not as much of a neccesity. Golf cart only give power to one wheel though, but you can get a limited slip diff added.


Limited slip, 90% weight on rear wheels.. None of that will matter the first time you are forced to drive through the mud with a two wheel drive golf cart. They just simply don't carry the weight to get down deep enough to get traction and you will be spinning on top. Wear rubber boots..


----------



## buckhunter2054 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah for that much money I would rather spend that much on a ATV that you know will last much longer and that you can do more things with. How long will the batteries last in those? How many charges will it take. How much does it cost to replace a battery? Can you use it to make food plots? I guess are some of the questions that I would be asking. They look good on tv when they are driving acrossed a field or something but, how do they work in really hunting conditions?


----------



## buckhunter2054 (Aug 3, 2005)

Holy crap I just checked the price on them and I paid 6300 for my 700 Polaris that I know will do more and go through more than a buggy. 8500 for a buggy OUCH.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know. $8,500 doesn't seem bad. Heck at the INDY expo the other day, the show price on some 4 wheelers was almost that much.

I own a fab shop and we assist in modifying golf carts for a local company. They bring us carts all the time for us to help modify. Some of these carts sell for the $10,000 to $15,000 range believe it or not and they certainly can't go through a swamp or climb a tree. All the sudden $8,500 isn't that bad for a 4x4 cart that is a work horse.

I've been told batteries last around 5 years and it costs around $500 to replace them. Similar to a golf cart.

I was told by an owner of one that he uses it to plow snow on a one acre parking lot in Wisconsin. Sounds like plenty of power to me.

I could definitely see the draw back on a hunting trip that had no electric power available. Wouldn't have worked when we went bear hunting last spring. But certainly would have worked on the Texas hog hunts I've been on. Plug it in at the cabin at night.

I'm still considering one of these.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

My question is.... where and how are you WANTING to use it?

That'll be the tale of the tape..

-ZA




DEC said:


> I don't know. $8,500 doesn't seem bad. Heck at the INDY expo the other day, the show price on some 4 wheelers was almost that much.
> 
> I own a fab shop and we assist in modifying golf carts for a local company. They bring us carts all the time for us to help modify. Some of these carts sell for the $10,000 to $15,000 range believe it or not and they certainly can't go through a swamp or climb a tree. All the sudden $8,500 isn't that bad for a 4x4 cart that is a work horse.
> 
> ...


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

General hunting here in Indiana. All close to the barns kind of stuff. Nothing that my quad can't already do. Also, just cruising around fun through the woods and mud in the off seasons. Pulling a decoy trailer into the goose fields. Utility purposes like hauling stands or gear to clear paths. I also go on a hunting trip of some sort every year and looking for something more along the lines of a UTV for trips to Texas or other places, understanding that some trips might favor my quad over a UTV. 

And no, I don't have a bunch of money just laying around either. But a boy must have toys.:wink: I'm not about to ditch my quad or the UTV's I have access to and only one a Bad Boy.

And in general, I want to know all the pro's and con's from guys who have a) had them and got rid of them or b) have them and love them or c) guys that have at least been exposed to them through a buddy or hunting camp, etc.

Further, I am toying with, I'll admit, adding these to the lineup of what my business already offers through a dealership. I'm not going to sell something that I a) don't believe in or b) don't personally use. So I'm trying to educate myself on the entire product beyond what info that an existing dealer or manufacturer puts out. We all know that any manufacturer or dealer is going to only give 100% good news about their product. I am a realist and acknowledge that EVERY product has it's place where it shines and every product has it's place where it falls short of expectations. I'm not the kind of sales man that believes that the product that I sell is the end all to every solution that a customer needs. I believe there is a market for the Bad Boy in my area, so I'm just simply trying to educate myself.

So, again, I'm looking for real world feedback on the product for a number of reasons. I'm not looking for brand bashing, just real world experiences.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I say get it then. You'll LOVE it. If that's the type of hunting and use you plan for it, I doubt you'll even use the ATV's much anymore! 

I'd personally LOVE to have one, but it's not in the cards for the forseeable future. Right now, I can only have one ATV/CART thing, and I chose a Can-AM Outlander 650XT.:wink: 

If I had more space & $$$$, I'd get one. They are sweet. I liked riding in/on the one the guys had out in Colorado... it was neat. It was also pretty cool to be zipping down a road/trail and the only thing you could hear was the sounds of the tires going over the gravel. We snuck up on a BUNCH of mule deer in the Bad Boy... it was a trip.

-ZA




DEC said:


> General hunting here in Indiana. All close to the barns kind of stuff. Nothing that my quad can't already do. Also, just cruising around fun through the woods and mud in the off seasons. Pulling a decoy trailer into the goose fields. Utility purposes like hauling stands or gear to clear paths. I also go on a hunting trip of some sort every year and looking for something more along the lines of a UTV for trips to Texas or other places, understanding that some trips might favor my quad over a UTV.
> 
> And no, I don't have a bunch of money just laying around either. But a boy must have toys.:wink: I'm not about to ditch my quad or the UTV's I have access to and only one a Bad Boy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*thoughts,,,,*

saw a "Bad Boy" in local sporting goods shop. A lot of $$,,but will it DO the job? I don't think so. A gallon of gas in a container is pretty good insurance if one runs out of fuel. I'm not going to carry whatever it takes to get a "discharged" Bad Boy or Golf cart out of the 'out back' if IT runs out of juice.
I think the "perfect" vehicle will be a multi passenger,,,gasoline QUIET running 4WD vehicle. Rhino, Mule, etc. One of the latest vehicles should 'test out' as best. Gasoline engines can be efficient and QUIET if the muffler system is designed to be that way. With today's hot rodders,, I believe the muffler systems are not designed as well/quiet as they COULD BE,,,,"yet". 
I like the security and power of a gasoline engine, and many of todays vehicles are fuel injected for even better more efficient burning of fuel. Emissions are minimal in today's machines!
Alan in GA


----------



## Ebby (Mar 27, 2004)

*Bbb*

It sounds like most of the people on here responding don't actually own one! I do and I love it. I bought mine in December and have used it extensively. The main drawback I have with it is the speed. It is very slow compared to an ATV. I have never been much for speed and usually don't go over 15-20 miles/hr. That is top speed for the BBB. I have a few places where I travel a couple of miles on flat ground to get to where I hunt and you can really notice the lack of speed. In the woods it is not a problem and it is amazing how close you can get to animals with it. The comments about capability are wrong. It will go just about anywhere an ATV will go. The issue with where it can go is the weight of the machine. It is heavy~1600lbs, and will sink if you are in something that does not have a bottom. You can get through it but not like an ATV. It is not at all top heavy and is actually more stable than an ATV b/c of where the weight is. The batteries are in the middle under the seat and almost all of the weight is centered there. The frame and racks and covers weigh almost nothing. It is bigger than an ATV and cannot fit in some of the tighter places like they can. It has much more power and is geared very low for torque. It would be great for pulling implements if you plan on using it that way. I enjoy mine and would be happy to answer any more questions that you may have.


----------



## RobN (Dec 2, 2004)

I have used one and my hunting buddy owns one. They are very nice and quiet. The older models had some issues that it appears have been worked out. The downside is the batteries are not cheap and they last around 3 years - he will spend around $1100 every three years on batteries (if my memory is right). The upside is they are quiet, they have a lot of power, and no gas/oil smell. The weight appears to be evenly distributed so front wheel slippage is not an issue - they will climb hills and they have plenty of power. The battery gauge is not linear - if you drive a mile and take the gauge to 50% you will not get a mile on the remaining 50% - we found that out the hard way. I would not take one through swamp or bog like I do my 4 wheeler. Overall for what you are describing in Indiana if you can afford it I think you would be happy with one.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

That is the input I was looking for, thanks guys.:darkbeer: 

Again, first hand experience ... good or bad ... is the input I'm interested in.

All along, I've acknowledged there is one definite draw back. You can't simply dump a gallon of gas in if you run out of juice. But beyond that, I'm not seeing too many other downfalls, especially from a sales perspective.

How about durability? Anyone who has one have any issues with durability? Broken frames or suspension? Wiring issues? Etc.


----------



## Ebby (Mar 27, 2004)

I forgot to add about the battery power. I hunted at my place which is a large river bottom and very muddy and soft throughout. I used full time 4wd the entire time and hunted Thursday afternoon to Sunday morning without needing a charge. I drove about 2-2.5 miles each hunt and used my winch 2-3 times, when I was coming out Sunday am it was very low and went dead on me one time. I let it sit about 10 minutes and it drove out fine. This had me concerned and I called them. They said that the only way you can get it out is to tow it or take in a generator but it must have at least 2000 watts. You can also use your truck if you an inverter with a continuous 2000 watt capability. I did break the plastic in a couple of places but nothing major and I broke my windshield while on the trailer. They don't warranty the windshield if you leave it on while trailering! It comes off very easily though for that purpose. Hope this helps some more.


----------



## hardheadhunter (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't want to change the tread but last year I was looking for a UtV I looked at them all.Then i went to a polaris dealer and watched the rodeo roundup.This CD compared all the UTV's.I wanted to use this thing for hunting,cutting wood,riding in steep terrain in the mountains and towing trailers.I have'nt been disappointed and about the same price as the BBB.I know its not as Quiet but I can walk the last 200 yrds.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Ebby said:


> ... take in a generator but it must have at least 2000 watts.


My father-in-law has one of those compact 3000W generators for the golf carts. Works great in a pinch. He goes around to all kinds of tractor shows with his cart, so the generator has been a life saver for him a time or two.

Thanks for more good first hand feedback.

That is the kind of hunting that I think these things would be great for. Around here, I'm never more than 1 mile from the barns. Even on my trips to Texas on hog hunts, I've never been more than 3 to 4 miles from the cabin. A Bad Boy would fit the bill nicely. Now up in Saskatchewan last year, it was like 12 miles one way from camp to the stand I shot my bear from. A quad is the ticket for that type of hunt.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

A Yamaha Rhino seems to be the ultimate to me.....They say scent free, well not many deer give a hoot about a gas powered quad's scent or noise, as they hear them all the time, and pose no threat. We ride up on game all the time with the quads, and even stopped for a flock of turkey, and had a couple of them pecking at the tires! Rhinos ride really nice with their fully independent suspension, have a bed with a tailgate, and won't let you down on a long afterdark search for a downed trophy. The price is very close too!

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/modelhome/318/0/home.aspx


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

I would think about building a Golf Cart instead of buying a Bad Boy. I am a member of a forum buggiesgonewild.com that has alot of good info on upgrading all types of carts. My next purchase will be a club car with some upgrades. good luck




DEC said:


> I was looking at a Bad Boy Buggy the other day. Looks impressive. Salty price tag, but if it does everything they claim it is in the ball park with similar UTV's and large quads.
> 
> So, my question is, does anyone actually own one or know someone who does? I'm looking for comments based on first hand experience with them. What do/did you like, what do/don't you like?
> 
> ...


----------



## tenpoint54 (Jul 27, 2011)

*BAD BOY:i own one!*

WELL ALL I CAN SAY ABOUT MINE IS THAT I LOVE HER AS MUCH AS MY YELLOW LAB!
i bought my bad boy 7 seasons ago belive it or not same 8 trojan batterys that came in it, have noticed she is not quite holding a charge as long as she did last year.ok i have 420 ac that i have been for 10 years she gets me every where i want to go plus droping off my son and grandson hear and there,through snow over the front bumper to mud over the tires,she is always got me there.yes i do get back at camp and plug her in but she just goint to be setting there anyway.all in all mine not for sale!! COWBOY..


----------



## permit (Jul 30, 2013)

I bought a BB Buggie in 10/13 and by 3/14 all 8 battery were burned without using it much. Factory blamed me for not knowing how to use the charger and only paid 1/2 for the battery replacement (cost me about $900 out of pocket). I used it in a 600 acr farm and it can go around 3 loops - approx. 15 miles. I estimate the top speed is about 30-35 mph when engaged in max speed mode. It is somewhat quite if you discount the road/tire noise. Torque is good and never have to worry about hill, mud pot ...etc. On BBB; my dislike are: 1., Factory commitment to customer and warranty, 2., battery reliability and 3., limited range to approx. 15-18 mi with a new set of battery fully charged. I still own it and use it occasionally.

In 4/14, I bought a Polaris XP900. It is quick and responsive and cover a wide range. I no longer worry about running out of "juice". It is a bit noisy as compare to EV but does not bother me in open field go and to from the blind. This became my go to buggy in no time although I still use the BBB from time to time.

Last month I saw the local Deere dealer has a Gator 825i with a full deluxe cab and he offered me a good deal so I took it. The Gator is slower and not quite user friendly as the XP900 (you need to use a separate break level to park, leave gear in neutral when start...) but it has a cool cab option to use when spraying chemical or when weather getting very cold. It has different engine sound compare to the Polaris and I'll try to put sound board behind the setback when I get time.

Based on my real ownership experience; The Polaris is my choice, I can no longer live without my Ranger XP900 anymore and just using the BBB and Gator in appropriate weather/application condition.


----------



## Shortdog44 (Feb 10, 2021)

permit said:


> I bought a BB Buggie in 10/13 and by 3/14 all 8 battery were burned without using it much. Factory blamed me for not knowing how to use the charger and only paid 1/2 for the battery replacement (cost me about $900 out of pocket). I used it in a 600 acr farm and it can go around 3 loops - approx. 15 miles. I estimate the top speed is about 30-35 mph when engaged in max speed mode. It is somewhat quite if you discount the road/tire noise. Torque is good and never have to worry about hill, mud pot ...etc. On BBB; my dislike are: 1., Factory commitment to customer and warranty, 2., battery reliability and 3., limited range to approx. 15-18 mi with a new set of battery fully charged. I still own it and use it occasionally.
> 
> In 4/14, I bought a Polaris XP900. It is quick and responsive and cover a wide range. I no longer worry about running out of "juice". It is a bit noisy as compare to EV but does not bother me in open field go and to from the blind. This became my go to buggy in no time although I still use the BBB from time to time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shortdog44 (Feb 10, 2021)

Buy the gas and electric bad boy buggy solve it all


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

FYI

When people see that you are posting on old threads just to get post count most won't want to deal with you. Making reasonable posts on current threads or starting your own will serve you much better.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm looking at buying a golf cart to rebuild and if any members on this thread are still active, @deadeye270 what info can you provide on a limited slip for the rear axle?


----------

